# Mar Vaglia Poems



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A series of poems dedicated and written about my close friend and great writer from Argentina, Marcela Vanmak. Marcela Vanmak, not only being a poet of tremendous talent but a woman of incredible beauty and sensuality to inspire these works from one of her admirers.

Mar Vaglia, Bogina Argentina


A poem inspired by my friend and great Argentine writer and poet, Marcela Vanmak. It being her beauty and talent which are the subjects of this poem dedicated to all the lovely ladies from Argentina.

Mar Vaglia from the Rio de la Plata in Tierra 
of the southern Americas dubbed Argentina 
Mar Vaglia ascends as deity festooned 
in the beauty of female fertile in passion 
as las pampas with boldness of temperament 
as guachos to tame all with boleadoras 
in name of her, Mar Vaglia 

Mar Vaglia, belleza of Latin mystic 
black tresses score contours of body 
sensual in the delicacy of woman 
graceful in the manner of dama Argentina 
gifted with eyes dark in mystery 
to contrast ivory of skin endeared 
in sexuality ever enticing to lust 
as brews of yerba mate 

Mar Vaglia, audacious as grand heights 
of Cerro Aconcagua in Andes 
ever impressive as desire of she 
woman of brilliance to equal majestic sights 
rising above clouds in strength of character 
symbolized in cordillera stretching 
as far as continent of the southern Americas 

Mar Vaglia, woman of fiery desires 
to enflame blood of mine enchanted 
in role of admirer on to ye 
in acts of carnality whilst we share 
grandeur of thine rose 
in frozen Tierra Del Fuego 
illuminated by splendors 
from cross of southern hemisphere 

Mar Vaglia, sophisticated senorita of cosmopolitan Buenos Aires 
strutting her charm to and fro in view of caballeros gallant 
Mar Vaglia decked out all in perfumed attire 
to enhance sensuous legs with sallow silk 
up to crimson lace caressing black rose 
whilst we make way down avenida to Teatro Colon 
in cadence of Gardel’s tango to delight 
in twilight of excitement in dance of aberrant sexuality 


Black Rose Of My Mar Vaglia 

A poem dedicated to my friend and poet, Marcela Vanmak. 

Black Rose of my Mar Vaglia, 
exquisite as color of night in all the passion 
to be captured in flower of thine sexuality 
to adorn garden of womanhood enchanted 
by fragrance of our desire 
as honey lends sweetness to palate 

Black Rose of my Mar Vaglia,
to be savored by taste of mine 
for thee as lust of my desires 
feasts upon juices of paradise 
to quench thirst whilst passions 
spray flower of woman with perfume 
of lust to elevate senses 
for tempestuous storms to rage 

Black Rose of my Mar Vaglia, 
it be with fiery kiss that black rose 
welcome root of mine to her paradise 
as rich lips with tenderness 
encounter desire of mine 
in strong embrace whilst root of mine 
makes way ever emergent in our wishes 
whilst desires flood her garden of wild beauty 

Black Rose of my Mar Vaglia, 
ever sensuous decoration of thine femininity 
as we make journey through out lands a far 
in romantic escapades of wild carnality 
nay aware of boundaries as world be ours 
to indulge flights of fantasy 
in scandalous spectacles 
of incendiary acts of flesh 

Black Rose of my Mar Vaglia, 
it be in rituals of those seeking treasure 
in the dark that root of mine 
discovers exotic rose in garden 
fertile in moisture as burst arrives 
to time with enraptures of thine struggle 
in act momentous as our worship 

Black Rose of my Mar Vaglia, 
ever tender flower of thine affections 
for our adorations as rose of desire 
joins our ways in to one life of bliss 
for us to spend days of joy 


Mar Vaglia, Dama Adoroda 

Phrases dedicated to my friend, the beautifully sensual Argentine poet and writer; Marcela Vanmak. It being as a gift to celebrate her day of birth that I chose to write these humble lines in honor of the lady of grandness she is. 

Mar Vaglia, it is upon day 
ennobled by thine birth 
that I wish to deliver on thee 
my grandest wishes for joy 
and much more to meet 
with the desires of a lady 
such as ye of true merits 
in ways majestic 

Mar Vaglia, adoration of mine 
in époque tender on to our lives
as days pass on to seasons 
whilst we endure with hope of future 
to be shared in blissful sensations 

Mar Vaglia, beauty sensuous of fantasy 
beheld in reality displayed on to the eye 
by grandness of female in one such as thou 

Mar Vaglia, bogina of emotions in purity 
to elevate as tenderness in ye be delivered 
on to those about with the compassion 
of one all in nobility


----------

